# CEM Free Peptide Raffle!!!!



## CEM Store (Nov 4, 2009)

With the holidays around the corner we know that everyone is worried about packing on the extra pounds and CEM has you covered. We will be having a Raffle to give away some of our best weight loss peptides. The three winners will receive one two pack of the following peptides GHRP-2, GHRP-6 or hGH peptide fragment 176-191. There is no purchase necessary, just enter your email, the message board you found us on and your username. This way we can send you a pm notifying you of your winnings. 1st Place will get first choice of one of the three peptide they prefer, 2nd Place will get to choice between the two that are left, 3rd Place will get the last of the three.

The Raffle will run until Wednesday November 11th and we will announce the winners. Thank You to everyone for supporting us and good luck!!!


CEM Raffle


CEM Store


----------



## llllern (Nov 21, 2009)

dam I am too late


----------

